# 1st red tomato - harvested!



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I picked my first tomato this past weekend and made BLT's!
I luv this time of year...
Y'all get ready for your gardens to skyrocket after yesterdays rain.:dance:


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome! Were did you get that fancy slicer at?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is it a Guy Fieri knife? certainly looks like something he'd put his name on.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Yup, GF knuckle sandwich 5.5 Santoku.

http://ergochef.com/GuyFieriKnives.asp


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You were lucky, we didn't get a drop of rain...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That first one is always special...you are about two weeeks ahead of mine.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> You were lucky, we didn't get a drop of rain...


 Hopefully Friday it will rain.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Im jealous.........we have about 35-40 small maters wanting to grow up so they can go on a BLT sandwich!!
Im supposed to be eating maters by May 1st but may not get my wish this year.....
congratualtions.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Birds got my first one !*

Went to pick my first one yesterday and a **** bird had pecked a big hole in it. What do ya'll do about birds? I probably lost 20 tomatoes to birds last year.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

funewgy said:


> Went to pick my first one yesterday and a **** bird had pecked a big hole in it. What do ya'll do about birds? I probably lost 20 tomatoes to birds last year.


Plant a 6 pack of Cherry 100's and the birds will go after those instead of the big tomatoes. It works for me every time plus the Cherry 100's produce plenty for you and the birds.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Birds got some of my first red maters....So I bought some bird netting from Home Depot. 14x14 ft for $8+ change. Will see, if the birds find a way in.

Harvestered 4 red maters so far.

Pick ><>


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright Dougman, Where are the pics of the BLT's??
Man that sounds good, think I'll head to the HEB and have that for supper tonight.:cheers:


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

I've picked 5 red tomatoes so far. The others on the bushes ought to be ready soon.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

funewgy said:


> Went to pick my first one yesterday and a **** bird had pecked a big hole in it. What do ya'll do about birds? I probably lost 20 tomatoes to birds last year.


Plant some blackberries on the opposide of the yard! It will keep em away at least till the end of May.


----------

